# what is it with skodas?



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

What is it with people being overtaken by skodas, they then have to come racing back past before slowing down and then forcing me to overtake again?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> What is it with people being overtaken by skodas, they then have to come racing back past before slowing down and then forcing me to overtake again?


Stigma with people still thinking they're a crap car.

I had the same issue with my Smart fortwo.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> Stigma with people still thinking they're a crap car.
> 
> I had the same issue with my Smart fortwo.


Possibly, i had some fat w***er overtake me in a volvo then slow right down so that i had to go back past him only for him to speed up again. What a richard head.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Possibly, i had some fat w***er overtake me in a volvo then slow right down so that i had to go back past him only for him to speed up again. What a richard head.


:lol: yup, exactly the same with the Smart.

I've also noticed it a lot lately with my new e250. Just as you get alongside them, the little  put their foot down.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, some people need to learn to drive again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> What is it with people being overtaken by skodas, they then have to come racing back past before slowing down and then forcing me to overtake again?


Loads of people seem to do it no matter what car they drive.

Even sitting on the motorway for lengthy periods with the cruise control set, I seem to keep getting drivers who can't keep a constant speed meaning we overtake each other numerous times over longer distances.

It irritates me that they can't see how they quickly become annoying. It's the times they catch you up and box you in forcing me to slow down that is even worse.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep it is really annoying how the driving standards have dropped in this country.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm not even sure it's the standards; I think there are many roads at or beyond their design capacity or at least the capacity most of us remember from years ago. Couple that with the fact that many bog standard cars are more powerful in comparison to the unchanged speed limits then we have a number of causal factors. The whole issue is compounded by the fact that people are generally less courteous and here we are ...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The one that annoys me is people speeding into roundabouts with a couldn't give a **** attitude


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want driving standards the local boy racers where out in force the other night at the shop, the majority of them are fine just music then you get the guy that decides to try and drift in a Fwd car when theres families about, what a pleb he was


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> The one that annoys me is people speeding into roundabouts with a couldn't give a **** attitude


What about the ones who don't know how to correctly use a mini roundabout, and think driving AROUND them doesn't apply to them?
When last time I checked driving over was only an option for large vehicles, buses/trucks etc.
Bell ends.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For me it isnt even boy racers, its those aged about 30 and over who seem to have that "you're not overtaking me today, if you do i'm going past you then see how fast you are" attitude, gives me the pip!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

typical driving today each to their own majority dont give a ****e about anyone else or how their driving affect others.


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Indicators are a forgotten thing now too :-( really grates me when people dont use a simple courtesy to let you know where the f**k they are going! Completely ignorant


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

PugIain said:


> What about the ones who don't know how to correctly use a mini roundabout, and think driving AROUND them doesn't apply to them?
> When last time I checked driving over was only an option for large vehicles, buses/trucks etc.
> Bell ends.


This 100%

Also dickheads who don't know what to do at a mini-roundabout with only 2 or3 exits

EG - You approach a roundabout where your only options are to go straight on or turn right 
coming from the opposite direction your only options are straight on or turn left
Coming from the 2nd road your options are turn left/right

The amount of idiots who don't give way to you from the other direction when you are turning right is shocking.

In the situation above, you can indicate LEFT when going straight on, even though turning left isn't an option, this just indicates to the person directly opposite you that you are keeping left

We have a mini-roundabout like this where I live and its usually WOMEN who don't have a ****ing clue what to do, there is at least one accident on this roundabout every couple of months and its usually a WOMAN involved in the accident


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> This 100%
> 
> Also dickheads who don't know what to do at a mini-roundabout with only 2 or3 exits
> 
> ...


I was driving around a local mini roundabout a month or so back to go straight on. Fella me lad behind decides that the fact I'm not indicating to go left means I am. So comes Rambo-ing over and nearly hit the back of my car. Then, not only does he nearly cause an accident, he blares his horn at me, as if I'M the one who doesn't know the rules of the road.
I'm sure if you speak to people they are "a great Dad", "work hard at work", "a caring Mum", maybe, but you're a useless, lazy **** behind the wheel of a car. Who thinks that just because everyone else doesn't indicate or do things correctly neither should they. It's just head up your **** and bugger everyone else.
It's a rare occurence these days to see anyone indicating or using roundabouts correctly. Or even something as simple as keeping to a speed limit.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> We have a mini-roundabout like this where I live and its usually WOMEN who don't have a ****ing clue what to do, there is at least one accident on this roundabout every couple of months and its usually a WOMAN involved in the accident


There is one like that near me in Baldock, Muzzer will also probably comment on it.

The locals know how to use it, non-locals, it confuses the hell out of them.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> There is one like that near me in Baldock, Muzzer will also probably comment on it.
> 
> The locals know how to use it, non-locals, it confuses the hell out of them.


Near Barclays Bank?? Even some of the locals have no flipping idea on that one


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Near Barclays Bank?? Even some of the locals have no flipping idea on that one


:lol: that's the one.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Around here they don't stick to one sort of car, they can be driving anything. Although the issue I have is I get stuck behind someone doing 35mph in a 60 zone; fair enough it's a speed limit not a target, so I just wait until a safe moment to overtake and do so. Then I get them flashing their lights at me and giving me gestures.

Although the gestures have only started since driving a larger car; it never happened in the RX8!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

neilos said:


> Stigma with people still thinking they're a crap car.


They are. Based on my small sample size of 2 lemons.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> They are. Based on my small sample size of 2 lemons.


Mine is fine, its basically a passat an they are popular so you must have had lemons.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> What is it with people being overtaken by skodas, they then have to come racing back past before slowing down and then forcing me to overtake again?


It's not just Skoda mate, it's people (and their little egos) that can't handle being overtaken in general.

If you drive something that's obviously fast like a sports car or big saloon it seems to be accepted that people will move aside.

If you drive a hot hatch though, people hate people overtaken. I mean how can a Clio possibly overtake a 316 BMW, regardless off the 180bhp engine!! Let alone a Megane going past a Mini Cooper D. :lol:

Did you not know that being overtaken is a sign of weakness and feminity, you must never let someone over take you.....and if they do, blast past them at 20mph over the speed limit, then once you're around 100m ahead, slow down to 5mph under the limit and then repeat. :thumb:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I overtake men and laugh at them sometimes... I've been chased for miles with them trying to get past me!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jenny19 said:


> I overtake men and laugh at them sometimes... I've been chased for miles with them trying to get past me!


A woman, overtaking a man??

Women, know your limits!!! hahahaha

Out of interest, what car you in?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The more driving I do, the more I dislike driving tbh, I'm 25 and everything seems to wind me up now as people just do not care.

There are too many on the roads, too many that can't drive, too many that believe it's 'their' road and nobody else's, too many that don't indicate, too many that don't follow normal rules or procedures.

When driving on the motorway, all of these meat heads that overtake then slow down whilst I've just got cruise on happily content lane changing, weaving in and out of all the nutters, nobody else seems to be able to do that....

I especially dislike going out to the fast lane when needed as you're quicker than the other 2 lanes of traffic and then you get some tool doing 60mph the same speed as the middle lane and then not pulling in when plenty of chance to do so!

There is a roundabout here in Newquay the same as every other roundabout, left hand lane for left turn and straight ahead, right hand lane for turning right.

Locals know how to use this roundabout, seems EVERY SINGLE person that comes on holiday forgets how to use a roundabout and cut people up, happens nearly every time I use that roundabout during bank holidays and summer when the holiday makers are here.

I think a competency test should be done and motorway training at intervals like every 5 years or something to curb this crap.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> They are. Based on my small sample size of 2 lemons.


Well there's your problem; you want to try buying cars, not citrus fruits.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Well there's your problem; you want to try buying cars, not citrus fruits.


Maybe it makes them _*sharper*_ to drive :tumbleweed:
I'll get me coat


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> It's not just Skoda mate, it's people (and their little egos) that can't handle being overtaken in general.
> 
> If you drive something that's obviously fast like a sports car or big saloon it seems to be accepted that people will move aside.
> 
> ...


Whats even more fun is going past them in an old T reg Vectra they hate it :devil: and then have to prove a point and blast up to 100mph


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> :lol: yup, exactly the same with the Smart.
> 
> I've also noticed it a lot lately with my new e250. Just as you get alongside them, the little  put their foot down.


You should try driving my Reliant, push bikes try and overtake :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

asonda said:


> When driving on the motorway, all of these meat heads that overtake then slow down whilst I've just got cruise....


Amazing how cruise control highlights the inconsistency of other drivers.

Someone will fire past you at 85 whilst you're cruising at a set 70mph. Then they pull back in (maybe) and you end up creeping up on them because they've suddenly dropped down their speed.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> A woman, overtaking a man??
> 
> Women, know your limits!!! hahahaha
> 
> Out of interest, what car you in?


I know! I think the fact that I'm a young blonde woman in a car pisses them off when I shoot past them!
I've got an Audi a1 
Don't even get me started on people who think they are allowed in the German car lane on the motorway


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jenny19 said:


> I know! I think the fact that I'm a young blonde woman in a car pisses them off when I shoot past them!
> I've got an Audi a1
> Don't even get me started on people who think they are allowed in the German car lane on the motorway


Where as I think there's something cool about a woman giving it the beans in a quick car!! :thumb:

My girlfriend was buying a new car a little while back and absolutely loved the new Focus ST (she had to go diesel though) and I told her that her, in a fast car would damn hot but I still fancied her with a diesel Focus. :lol:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Some blokes love it, some think I'm not allowed to drive fast as I must be a ditzy woman who crashes into everything!
I have been told by my boyfriend I'm not allowed the new mustang as it is a mans car! Apparently if would make me butch! Told him he needs to watch need for speed


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

For me there is nothing hotter than a pretty girl in a big car, you know, so they look tiny and cute behind the wheel of a big powerful car. 

Don't know why, just makes me swoon.

Don't get the stereotype, my girlfriend is a VERY good driver...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Jenny19 said:


> Some blokes love it, some think I'm not allowed to drive fast as I must be a ditzy woman who crashes into everything!
> I have been told by my boyfriend I'm not allowed the new mustang as it is a mans car! Apparently if would make me butch! Told him he needs to watch need for speed


It's funny but it's very rarely women that i have a problem with, it's fat useless older blokes who just have to be in front of me even if i then have to overtake them again and again.

Richard heads the lot of them


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its old peeps i find they just dont give a toss, will block you speed up etc......


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> its old peeps i find they just dont give a toss, will block you speed up etc......


I had one old boy cut me up three times trying to stop me overtaking on the m1 once, when he pulled into the next services i pulled up and asked him if he owned the road.
When i got a mouthfull of abuse from him i told him if he wanted smacking in the mouth to carry on going. 
He soon shut up and got back in his car sharpish.

I'm normally quite calm but he tried to run me off the road three times to stop me getting past him.


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you feel proud of yourself threatening to smack an old man in the mouth?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

does he feel proud nearly causing a big and potentially fatal accident, did he think before gobbing off? by the sounds of it he had everything coming to him. just because he was old doesnt mean he cant be given a slap to be bought down to earth, or are we supposed to just take all the crap for no reason purely because he is older?


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

A verbal dressing down can be far more effective. If it had been Mike Tyson or a similar man, would he have been threatened in the same way, I very much doubt it, as bullies tend to pick on those weaker than themselves, don't you agree?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> It's funny but it's very rarely women that i have a problem with


Commuters during the week are usually fine. It's normally girls at the weekend that are the worst. I can guarantee if I drive on a major road anywhere they'll be one 1m from the back of my car but will never overtake. A lot seem to be aggressive drivers too. Bloody hormones... :wall:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> It's funny but it's very rarely women that i have a problem with, it's fat useless older blokes....


I would be inclined to agree there. Some of the most aggressive and dangerous driving has been middle aged men with probably 20-30 years driving experience who are total pigs on the road!

As I was passing a Ka, I cam alongside a bloke in a Galaxy or similar people carrier. Next thing I know he's stuck his indicator on and pushed me out onto the other side of the road.

I ended up having to accelerate hard to get back onto my side of the road. He then got to the next set of traffic lights, cut up another car and shot off. Just so happened to pull up behind him and I got out and really lost it with the guy. His excuse was that I wasn't overtaking quick enough so he deemed that ok to just push me out of the way!!!!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

You blokes and all your bloody testosterone! Lethal on the roads!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

People braking for no reason on motorways. And also middle lane *****. 

There should be laws regarding keeping to speeds on motorways, It's absolutely shocking the amount of drivers who don't seem to know that if you let off the throttle a little you actually slow down. 

Last year I also downsized my car and i'm shocked at how differently i'm treated on the roads. I'm not a violent man but I have been tailgated more in the last six months than I have been in my 14 years driving. Quite a few guys in various bmw's and audi's who look about 15 and 10 stone who think they're big and tough because they're in large cars have been VERY close to a reality check from me. 

I don't think our roads, especially motorways, are policed enough. The standard of driving on the M6 is embarrassing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

mickR said:


> Do you feel proud of yourself threatening to smack an old man in the mouth?


Nope, but having been nearly run into the central reservation three times just so i didnt overtake him, i'm quite proud of the fact i only offered him a smack in the mouth, he warranted far more than just an offer.
What he did was dangerous and almost caused a big accident three times, would you have been calmness personified in the same situation?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

mickR said:


> A verbal dressing down can be far more effective. If it had been Mike Tyson or a similar man, would he have been threatened in the same way, I very much doubt it, as bullies tend to pick on those weaker than themselves, don't you agree?


Who was being a bully? I only asked if he owned the road, i got told to go forth and multiply, called a padendum and it was suggested my parents never actually married.
If he had been a younger guy he wouldn't have driven like that in the first place or if he had, would have owned up to it.
I've been on the receivinv end of this several times since then and each time it has been an isolated incident and i go about my way, that guy tried to run me off the road on purpose three times, i call that unaceptable driving personally.


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

I bid you good day and a happy life


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

mickR said:


> I bid you good day and a happy life


Don't leave because of this thread, you are entitled to your opinion and i was merely trying to discuss it with you


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would agree with Jenny in this thread. Men take exception to being overtaken by a woman. Don't know if it's the car or what but some of them starting driving dangerously to stop you getting by them. I've had men in people carriers, white vans, all sorts drift out to stop me overtaking them. Or if I have overtaken them they will then speed up and sit right on my tail. Maybe they want to come and join me in my car, who knows 😜


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> You blokes and all your bloody testosterone! Lethal on the roads!


Yup your quite right. :thumb:

However..

I watched a women take 4 and and half minutes to reverse a 3 series out of a space between two cars....

So maybe were all as bad as one another?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Only generalising, but I think men get too arsey and angry on the road and women need to learn to park properly! Myself being an exceptional parker obviously


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh yeah there's definitely a huge difference in how women are bad compared to how men are bad.

I mean when I was a college, every accident one of the lads had was probably preceded by the words, 'Watch this!' and all the girls who had an accident, did it at 5mph. 

Admittedly there are some aggressive women and ditzy men out there as well but there's a marked difference. Men have an ego to protect so that affects their driving, women don't concentrate enough, I'm talking the bad ones not all of them.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

men just bad drivers, take chances, speed, etc........

women just do what they want.................

elderly either oblviously to what happening around them or there intent on screwing you over some how.

*exceptions apply to all these of course*


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just bad driving standards in general on our roads these days from all types, old, young, female, male, british and foreign.
It seems that the vadt majority of drivers on the road couldn't drive a greasy stick up a dogs bottom


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Just bad driving standards in general on our roads these days from all types, old, young, female, male, british and foreign.
> It seems that the vadt majority of drivers on the road couldn't drive a greasy stick up a dogs bottom


interesting way of putting it :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I think this is definitely true, people aren't educated enough on how to drive properly and they carry their bad habits forward and become complacent. We know this; it's human nature, we've always known it! Look at aviation, over 50% of plane crashes are due to pilot error in this fashion.

That said, we all think we're the best, I like to think I am better than your average joe, and thanks to all my years of off roading, I've got better spacial awareness than most, so I can park a big car in a small space, or if you like, fit a 1980 Porsche 911 with no power steering into your average city supermarket space square and even first time.

My Missus on the other hand can't, and she is a bit of a ditzy blonde but she drives a BMW X5, and since replacing the Freelander with the BM, other drivers attitudes towards her have changed, people do want to race her; I hate to think what judgements people must be making  She can drive fine, but parking!!!! Even with sensors all round and a rear camera, she just has a that'll do attitude when the car clearly doesn't fit in the space and parallel parking, forget it. The problem is that she's not interested in improving her driving, she thinks she is good enough to get by. When I drive it, people do want to take it on, but I don't change how I drive when I get in, if anything, I'm more careful with it thanks to the greedy V8 getting through LPG at a pretty alarming rate.

When driving the 407, nobody gives it a second glance, doesn't matter which one of us is driving. When I took a sabbatical from teaching and worked at a design house, I went on all sorts of driving courses from Eco courses to IAM training days and it really helped, I think more emphasis should be made on training and maintaining high standards, but some peoples pride will always take a knock when a young (ish, 28!) blonde from a not very well off background is swanning around in a £50k car, even though she's work very hard to sweet talk me into getting it for her :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

rtjc said:


> Last year I also downsized my car and i'm shocked at how differently i'm treated on the roads.


Same with me. I drive an e-class for work. The moment I climb into my trusty 'R' plate 1.0 Micra, it seems everyone wants to see what's in my boot....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

sjk said:


> interesting way of putting it :lol:


True though, like the young guy who damn near killed himself and another person when he tried to do 100mph along monksway in stevenage, the mini he hit ended up 250 yards away in a lamp post.
Or
The old boy in biggleswade who got into a fight with another old boy, he ended up being arrested after he hit the other guy who ended up on the floor with a bust skull and died.

Both instances of horrendous driving getting out of hand, makes me glad i drive a big car.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> True though, like the young guy who damn near killed himself and another person when he tried to do 100mph along monksway in stevenage, the mini he hit ended up 250 yards away in a lamp post.
> Or
> The old boy in biggleswade who got into a fight with another old boy, he ended up being arrested after he hit the other guy who ended up on the floor with a bust skull and died.
> 
> Both instances of horrendous driving getting out of hand, makes me glad i drive a big car.


Yes mate. I completely agree :thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Who wants to be overtaken by a Skoda.. Ego thing I guess


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

snewham said:


> Who wants to be overtaken by a Skoda.. Ego thing I guess


You wanna try it with a Smart.....

The amount of people I use to pee off due to them feeling "small" was hilarious....:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I usually find that Skoda drivers (particularly) the Yeti, Fabia & Roomster models seem to drive painfully slow, because the majority of them are elderly & oblivious to anything going on around them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I usually find that Skoda drivers (particularly) the Yeti, Fabia & Roomster models seem to drive painfully slow, because the majority of them are elderly & oblivious to anything going on around them.


yup :wall:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Dont think the Skoda warrants more scorn pouring on it than any other brand, just some of the idiots you meet on the road perhaps think so for some obscure reason 

In agreement with the folks talking about motorway speed consistency, cant be bothered using cruise for that reason, seems more taxing having to reset it constantly than adjusting speed using the accelerator.
Tend to try never to use the brakes on the motorway, just anticipate and let off the gas if needs be.

What gets my goat is people who overtake aggressively in a 30 zone just because one is actually keeping close to the limit.

The best one for me was just having passed my test and some fool tried that, only to slam on the anchors as he nearly piled into a pedestrian refuge


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

James Bagguley said:


> What gets my goat is people who overtake aggressively in a 30 zone just because one is actually keeping close to the limit.


I know what you mean & also the ones that you can see in your mirror speeding up from way behind you only to start tailgating you for the length of the road. :wall:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a guy and if a sexy woman overtook me... I don't give a crap 

No word of a lie, for about 50 miles on the M5 a girl in a Mini was up my chuff, except when I changed lanes, she dove in behind me, when I overtook, she did the same staying about 1 and a half car lengths behind me. 

I was in the car with my missus and we decided we'd try our best to shake her off. We sped up to match the nutters travelling at a speed with 9 in it she followed, we went to the inside lane and did 60 and there she was.

We were in hysterics but no idea who she was, what she was doing or indeed why she was doing it?!?!


----------

